# Late swarm collection



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had a fellow call late last evening (8:00PM) and say he had a swarm in a russian Olive by the gate to his cattle pasture. We had been watching the local weather storm track on the tube which seemed as if it was going to split and go both north and south of us. I toild him I would be ythere in a bit as I didn't have any more than an empty deep in the truck. Loaded up a catch box with 10 frames about 50:50 frames of honey and drawn comb. I got there in the dark 40 minutes latter and found them where he said. Started trimming all the branches away from around them (not in a ball, scattered for about 18 inches on a branch.) clearing a path so I could hold the branch and Kare clip it off. Got it cleared out set the catch box on the ground got a hold of the branch and told Kare to cut it off. She finally got it cut but a few fell any way but missed the box. I got the branch in the empty deep above the catch box those that fell flew to the trucks head lites. Closed up the box lifted it and sat some bricks under it. Going soon to see if the bees have went up under the catch box to get on the screen and we plan on opening it so they can go inside. Then go early Saturday morning in the cold Forecast for then (30F range) close them up and move them.

Lattest swarm we have ever collected. Told Kare the wind had probably knocked their tree down.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

How are you planning on feeding them through the winter? Not sure that they'd have time to evaporate sugar syrup down enough to store. Sugar bricks?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Give them 10 more deep frames of honey from my emergency stores. Plus the Golden rod is going good here now and Asters yet to come.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent! I wasn't sure if your season was about over since you were talking about temperatures in the 30's. Goldenrod hasn't started blooming here yet, but it should be any day now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Day time highs are going to be in the high 60F range to mid 70F range in the long range forecast. The 30F, are a few night time lows.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Checked the swarm yesterday. Saw the queen on the 3d frame pulled. She appears to be a bright golden tail girl. She is a good layer with several frames of capped eggs and brood of 5 frames that were not full of honey.

 Al


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Very Cool! Congratulations.


----------

